# #Kidtastic Giveaway: 23 children's books FREE April 5th - 9th (and prizes)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A chance to get 23 children's books FREE and win a prize.

http://segordon.blogspot.com/2015/04/scott-gordon-and-friends-kidtastic.html

The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Bheki is now available as a Kindle e-book at $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan . . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you've been watching the funeral of Nelson Mandela you will recognise the kind of rural setting where the book takes place. Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy, as was Jacob Zuma.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This book will inspire a child who is small for his age.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Inspirational story for children who are bullied, or small for their age  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A story set in rural KwaZulu Natal, South Africa. 

It is a useful tool for teachers to explain how electricity works.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children will learn a lot about African cultures. They will also learn that they often experience the same problems.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

1 The Big Day

‘When, Grandpa? pleaded Bheki’s young grandson.
‘Hush,’ scolded the child’s mother.
Bheki Mkhize smiled, but he would not be hurried. Tonight was a very special night. He sat quietly in his favourite armchair, his tired old eyes watching for the last fiery rays of sun to fade into darkness.
His three sons and their wives sat patiently around the dining table. It was spread with a flowered tablecloth and laid with spoons and dishes ready for the celebration. Bread had been cut into chunks, and a pot of mutton curry simmered on the gas stove. It bubbled out a tempting, spicy aroma.
His grandchildren were settled in a circle on the faded carpet. They grew restless, but still Bheki waited.
When at last it had grown too dark to see across the room, Bheki finally agreed, ‘It is time.’
Slowly he got to his feet. The children were silent as they watched the shadowy form of their grandfather move towards the door.
Bheki lifted one arm and reached out his hand. His fingers felt the smooth coldness of the switch. He pressed it down.
The room was flooded with bright yellow light. Electricity! He had waited so long for this moment. His eyes filled with tears as his grandchildren clapped and cheered.
His grandson leapt up to try the switch for himself. The light went on and off, on and off. ‘It’s magic, Grandpa,’ he cried.
‘Almost,’ agreed Bheki, and memories of the magic light of his own childhood came rushing back.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

2. The Wonderful Gift

When he was a boy, Bheki lived in a wide valley amongst the sweeping hills of Zululand, as it was called then. His father, like most of the men of his kraal, worked in a big factory in the city. It was many kilometers from their home, so he could only return to see his family every few months.
While his father was away it was Bheki’s job to look after the family’s cows and goats. He watched over them as they grazed, driving them to areas where there was plenty of grass. He was careful to see they did not wander too far, though, for they were valuable. Their milk was used to make amasi, the curdled milk dish, and their hide to make shields.
Bheki was unhappy working as a herdboy. He was smaller than the other boys and they often left him behind. Dingaka, their leader, laughed at him when his short legs could not keep up with the long strides of the bigger boys. ‘You are too small to play our games,’ Dingaka jeered.
It wasn’t fair. ‘Just wait,’ thought Bheki as he watched the cattle quietly cropping the grass ‘One day I’ll be important. I’ll show them!’
And he did, the day his father brought home the magic light.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Editorial Review
*
Modern technology is juxtaposed with traditional rural life through the medium of this story. When Bheki, a grandfather, switches on electricity for the first time, his thoughts are transported to his rural childhood in Zululand, when his first encounter with a magic light greatly enhances his stature among his peers. But an act of bravery shows young Bheki that his self-esteem is not dependent on the magic light. The mystery of the magic light is unravelled at the end of the story through a detailed and informative explanation of electricity that is intended to enlighten the young reader. - _The Mercury_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'look inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hoping to make this available again in paperback.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is a useful addition to a school library.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Entertaining as well as educational.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of useful information for children - and they won't even realise they are learning


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take advantage of the 99c countdown offer.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Countdown deal now ended


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Could do with some reviews on this. Have loads from the newspapers and magazine, but they don't show up on Amazon


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I only have a few print copies left. I wish I bought the remaindered print copies when I had the chance. but I didn't have the money


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When I get the opportunity I will do print copies via CreateSpace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Stuck for words - and I'm a writer


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for school libraries as there is lots of info on electricity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There are still areas in rural SA where children have never experienced electricity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad to have electricity today - it's a 'freezing' 19o C


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only had the heater on twice during the whole of 'winter' (and that was for about 20 mins each time). Saving electricity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Been into the mountains for a few days and was reminded what it was like to live in a kraal like Bheki.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Took my friend to see some traditional Zulu dancing and a Zulu kraal and huts. Warm in winter and cool in summer. No air conditioning or heating required.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Information on how electricity works.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Would make a good addition to a school library


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We've just had the 1st anniversary of the death of Nelson Mandela. The book is set in the rural area of South Africa similar to where he grew up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll get a chance to look inside  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Learning about a new culture.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

African Tales. Good for children to learn about different cultures and traditions.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children will learn a little bit about electricity and how it is made.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is set in KZN South Africa, where today it is extremely hot and humid.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book was originally published in paperback by Penguin SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Last chance for a February sale.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will be using this as a free promotion shortly.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There are still rural African children who have never seen a torch.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A chance to get 23 children's books for FREE. You can see them all here.

http://segordon.blogspot.com/2015/04/scott-gordon-and-friends-kidtastic.html

Also prizes on offer.


----------

